# September is upon us



## sparkyc4 (May 5, 2017)

September is here and so am I. Recently moved in from Louisiana and bought a house off of 9 mile. Going to start looking for some clear water once this weather clears up. Do ya'll have any general areas to check?

I'm not too familiar with the names of areas, so a general map depiction would be nice, so I can know where the heck I'm going and give better reports once I find some feesh.


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

South is the general direction...


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

I live off of nine mile by baseball fields...outside of walking beach, I don't have any "spots" but down for finding some 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparkyc4 (May 5, 2017)

I am also by the ball fields, Quail Run. Maybe we can go hunting next weekend. Mother-in-law will be here this weekend....


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome, same hood. Yep, hit me up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

